# OK these b. lats are starting to gross me out



## Kathy (Jul 16, 2010)

They were okay when they were small but now they are getting huge and full of wings and gross and reproduced like crazy.....what do you do when your colony gets too big?  I only have 6 tarantulas and over 500 of these things....I'm starting to have nightmares...


----------



## Dyn (Jul 16, 2010)

sounds like you need more T's to feed them off to. =P

You can either sell them off or get some more animals to eat them.


----------



## Steven Valys (Jul 16, 2010)

hungry chickens love bugs.


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (Jul 16, 2010)

You can do two things to reduce your colony size. 

1. You can sell extra roaches.
2. Freeze unwanted ooths or part of colony.


----------



## Phancyface724 (Jul 16, 2010)

Be thankful they aren't Dubias. When they are small the Dubias are actually kinda - can't believe I'm going to say this - cute. Then they mature and turn into these fugly, bulbous creatures that are not cute in the least.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 16, 2010)

What would freezing unwanted ooths do?


----------



## tjmi2000 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kathy said:


> What would freezing unwanted ooths do?


It kills them


----------



## pwilson5 (Jul 17, 2010)

what about these lats? do they gross you out??







lol

i agree... get more Ts.. only reasonable option


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sell them. Roaches arn't cheap at least around me. Be careful if your selling in an illigal area though.

More t's is another good option.


----------



## JTC5150 (Jul 17, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> what about these lats? do they gross you out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see him crush a full can of coke between those lol!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 17, 2010)

I couldn't deal with having Lats anymore either so I gave the whole colony to someone on the board that lives near me. I'm perfectly happy with my Dubia colony. Lats are way too fast and creepy for me!


----------



## JTC5150 (Jul 17, 2010)

My colony had a bad odor to them.Never had that with dubias or discoids.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Jul 17, 2010)

I would just sell or kill a large amount of them that you dont want. Put them in a container and throw it in the freezer.


----------



## gvfarns (Jul 17, 2010)

Feed off the mature females.  Or maybe get more tarantulas.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I am giving some away to Warren when I send him some c. sculpts.  I think I will just start doing that and keep only about 50 or so to feed with.  No more tarantulas for awhile, I think 6 enough for now.  Yes, they do smell, I don't know why because I try to keep it clean and the food and water fresh.  I think I just got overrun with them, kind of like rabbits breeding, huh!  All of a sudden it's like WOW, where did all these come from!


----------



## pwilson5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Well I am giving some away to Warren when I send him some c. sculpts.  I think I will just start doing that and keep only about 50 or so to feed with.  No more tarantulas for awhile, I think 6 enough for now.  Yes, they do smell, I don't know why because I try to keep it clean and the food and water fresh.  I think I just got overrun with them, kind of like rabbits breeding, huh!  All of a sudden it's like WOW, where did all these come from!


cook them and eat them... we all know you arizonians are weird.. lol


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2010)

Leave me alone Paul! :evil:


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I agree with pwilson5 that there is also a possibility of eating your own roaches. From what I know roaches just like many other kinds of insects have more protein than beef. At least that is what that crazy guy from "Survival Man" show said.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 17, 2010)

Wlapkiewicz said:


> Well I agree with pwilson5 that there is also a possibility of eating your own roaches. From what I know roaches just like many other kinds of insects have more protein than beef. At least that is what that crazy guy from "Survival Man" show said.


i will also have to agree with pwilson5...arizonians are weird. hahaha. just kidding...but no really, yeah they smell and yeah they are fast but thats why god invented the refrigerator...well for slowing down roaches and storing hella good deli cold cuts. but anyway. if u want to slow down your colony while trying to feed put them into a cup and put them in the fridge. after a couple mins they are so slow its like shootin fish in a barrel. and as it was stated previously, if u wanna keep your numbers down, feed off your adult females. and if u wanna send me any for free let me know lmao. ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 17, 2010)

Kathy,

Send them to me.

You know you want to.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Send them to me.
> 
> You know you want to.


:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 17, 2010)

Kathy said:


> :barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:


The feeling is mutual, sweetheart.  You and BatGirl make such a cute couple. :liar:


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> The feeling is mutual, sweetheart.  You and BatGirl make such a cute couple. :liar:


LOL, awww and I was just going to pm you and ask for your address.  Oh well.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 17, 2010)

Kathy said:


> LOL, awww and I was just going to pm you and ask for your address.  Oh well.


haha, well i asked for them first. why am i not getting asked for my address?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 17, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Well I am giving some away to Warren when I send him some c. sculpts.


:worship:                          .


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> haha, well i asked for them first. why am i not getting asked for my address?


I don't want to break any rules by having this turn into a thread for giving away roaches, I know it belongs in the classifieds or personal PM.  Sorry.


----------



## pwilson5 (Jul 17, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> i will also have to agree with pwilson5..*.arizonians are weird.* hahaha. just kidding...but no really, yeah *they smell and yeah they are fast but thats why god invented the refrigerator*...well for slowing down roaches and storing hella good deli cold cuts. but anyway.


thats not very nice saying thos things about kathy and her fellow arizonians.. lol


----------



## Crysta (Jul 17, 2010)

i love b lats!! they are so fun, and the babies are cute. My feeders never stinked, the only time they would make a smell is when they put that sticky defensive stuff on my fingers but that's it. I love the females deep purple color, and they are like crazy crickets and dont burrow to hide from death, its funny to watch them run into 
the t's mouth. 

oh i miss having feeders. too bad i dont have any


----------



## Kathy (Jul 18, 2010)

Centipede freak, are you not allowed to have b. lats where you live?  I wonder why mine stink and so many ppl say they do not.   I make sure it stays clean, I remove any dead ones, there is no substrate.  When you kept yours, how did you keep them?  I have mine in a big tub with a few air holes at the top, do you think there is not enough air circulation?

Paul -


----------



## Crysta (Jul 18, 2010)

I was 11 when I first got them, I was told they where legal and my 11 year old mind believed them. And then I turned 16 and discovered they where illegal so i killed them off. Poor guys 

defiantly not enough air circulation, just take the cover off, and that should be fine, that's how I had them setup anyways. To keep in some humidity, just put a heatpad under or on the side of the aquarium, and a biggish water-dish with pebbles. Or a damp paper towel, just make sure it isn't touching food items. I find this keeps up the humidity enough, or you could add some moist sphagnum moss. 

But since you dont want them breeding anymore, just take away all humidity source and the eggies shouldnt hatch. (Except for vegies)

Maybe I just dont find they stink... lol


----------



## Kathy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, probably not enough air like you said.  I reduced the colony to a manageable level now so that will help too.  I just cleaned it all out and fresh everything too.  How I spent my morning.  lol.  thanks for your info!


----------



## whitewolf (Jul 18, 2010)

Kathy have you been feeding cat food? Only ask because it seemed like when me and the holy toast cut the cat food from their diet the ammonia smell went away. I don't know if that was the actual cause but it did just disappear after that. I totally cleaned out the bin thinking I would just slowly kill them off if it didn't go away and put them on a strict fruit only (mostly 1/4ed oranges) diet. I don't smell anything anymore from them. Now they are actually my favorite feeders.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 18, 2010)

ops I didnt think about what you were feeding them haha

you can replace cat food with penuts. Just put the penuts/almonds/cashews in the blender, it makes a fine/crunchy powder they like that ^^ You can also mix it with avacado. Sometimes if they dont get enough protien they might try eating eachothers wings so becareful (happened to me) but roaches can live on anything hehe so it doesnt really matter, i just like stuff with high protien for my tarantula/reptiles sake.


----------



## Treynok (Jul 20, 2010)

I feed mine low grade dollar general dog food and the occasional fruit scrap, try to find the one that had the highest protein content and that was it, plus no colorings or anything added.  Mine smell too, but they are nowhere near as bad as say even 10 crickets.  If I want to thin them out, I stop misting the tub I keep em in.  If I don't spray, the oothes (I guess that's right) will not hatch.  It never fails for me thinning em out, I still keep the water crystals in and a few near those still hatch but I end up with a ton that never hatch.  That is up here in Pennsylvania, and I still have them molt successfully that might be harder to balance in Arizona though :8o

By the way, the C. sculp you sent me last year are doing awesome, since I sent a message other week I had 3 more give birth and 2 more look fat enough for it yet.  I only have 2 adult males from what I saw and like 15 adult females right now, but started with 3 females 1 male.  With juvies and babies I'm probably pushing 50+ now if I could ever find em all in that huge chunk of corkbark. ;P


----------



## Kathy (Jul 20, 2010)

I will have to switch to dog food, that may make a difference on the odor.  I dropped the colony down to about 80 over the weekend and gave the rest away to people.  T
Treynok, that is just amazing about those scorpions.   I don't even want to think of how many I would have had running around my yard this summer if I did not send all those out to people last year.  It would have to have been at least 1,000.  So far this year I have only found 13.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 20, 2010)

forgot to mention - chicken feed. yum ... it's been so long since i had them i temporarily forgot what they ate lol


----------



## Raventears (Jul 21, 2010)

*Maybe...?*

Hi, would you consider donating some of your extras to our invert zoo? I need roaches to eliminate our cricket cost. Thank you for considering us! Our site url is below:
http://ourinvertzoo.webs.com/
Thanks, 
Keeley Leigh Muncrief
CHS AgScience Teacher/FFA advisor


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jul 21, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about lats is their speed - makes 'em bit of a pain in the butt to grab with the magic tongs :wall:. 500 roaches isn't really all that large, at least nor to me as I've got like 20 Ts in addition to a leopard gecko that would eat lats all day and pyxie frog who's of course always hungry.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that you can slow their breeding to a crawl by dropping the temps a few degrees.


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (Jul 21, 2010)

Moltar said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that you can slow their breeding to a crawl by dropping the temps a few degrees.


Yes, that is true. But since Kathy lives in Arizona and at this time of the year it is very hot. I think that other measures of limiting B. lateralis population are much quicker.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 21, 2010)

I must say Kathy, you have come along way from fearing scorpions and other creepy crawlies to now allowing them to live in your home, caged of course. Its always nice to see this kind of change in people  Im proud of you.(Not that it matters )


----------



## oogie boogie (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a Pacman frog. It does all your dirty work


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jul 22, 2010)

oogie boogie said:


> Get a Pacman frog. It does all your dirty work


Better yet, get a Pyxie; their like Pacman frogs on steroids! My big female rocks when it comes to eating.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 22, 2010)

Tleilaxu said:


> I must say Kathy, you have come along way from fearing scorpions and other creepy crawlies to now allowing them to live in your home, caged of course. Its always nice to see this kind of change in people  Im proud of you.(Not that it matters )


  It matters.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a reptile!

I'm telling you, Kathy, an Agamid farm for that screened in area!


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't you just learn to appreciate them?

Roaches are beautiful arthropods, highly active, and just as "cool" as any spider, especially in a nice big tank everyone can see, instead of a musty old tupperware bin. It's a shame so many hobbyists only see them as food, and a food they have to "tolerate" raising. To me, they could never be anything less than pets themselves, and much _more_ exciting than any arachnid I've ever had. If I had to choose between the two, I'd never dream of settling on a tarantula over a roach colony. I can't believe anyone thinks dubias are ugly, either.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 23, 2010)

Scythemantis said:


> Can't you just learn to appreciate them?
> 
> Roaches are beautiful arthropods, highly active, and just as "cool" as any spider, especially in a nice big tank everyone can see, instead of a musty old tupperware bin. It's a shame so many hobbyists only see them as food, and a food they have to "tolerate" raising. To me, they could never be anything less than pets themselves, and much _more_ exciting than any arachnid I've ever had. If I had to choose between the two, I'd never dream of settling on a tarantula over a roach colony. I can't believe anyone thinks dubias are ugly, either.


Hmmm....let me think about this...  "No." !


----------



## Fran (Jul 23, 2010)

JTC5150 said:


> I want to see him crush a full can of coke between those lol!



Hm, is that K. Green?
Nice lats, Growth hormone-insuline, but nice.


----------

